# Oil Changes



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, i've done some searching, but have had some trouble coming up with the correct answer. I had asked once, where to get an oil change done, and came up w/ several answers. But the question now is....when do we get them done?
I've seen information saying that it should be done every 5,000 miles, however, when i go into my owners manual, it states that the 2.5L engine should be brought in for maintenance at 10,000 mile intervals, and oil changes being done at each of those. the 1.8T engine is listed as needing oil changes every 5k however. So, should we be following the 10k mile interval as the manual says? I haven't called the dealerships to see yet, but...I might do that one tomorrow. What are you guys currently doing for oil changes?


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

I heard its because we have synthetic from the factory, but i could be totally off on that...i'm sure someone will correct me.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Oil Changes (flynavyj)*

The manual says 5k then 10k, then every 10k after that. 
I guess the first couple they want done a little sooner than the rest.


----------



## jtablerd (Oct 9, 2004)

redrabidrabbit has it right...you should be getting oil changes at 5k, 10k, 20k, 30k, etc...synthetic does, in general, hold up much longer than conventional oils...perhaps since it's a new engine design, vw wants them all to come home at 5k to see how they're holdin up....i guess...


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (flynavyj)*

Like the others have noted... oil change at 5K, 10K and then 10K intervals after that. One thing to note: the oil change lamp will continue to lite at 5K intervals unless you have someone reset the interval. The dealer can (and should) the 10K service IF you take it to a dealer.
I'd suggest taking it to the dealer at 5K and 10K, for the oil change at least. It may expensive ($90 JUST the oil change) but it gives them the opportunity to also check everything real well. Also, 90$ every 10K really isn't bad: if you do it right in most other cars (non-synthetic) its 3 * $40 or $120 total (on 3k intervals). 
After that then make sure you get it done at a place comfortable with VW's. Other posts here have noted the plastic filter housing is easily damaged if installed wrong, leading to leaks. I'm REALLY nervous about taking it to a PepBoys or a Jiffy Lube!


----------



## V-Unit (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Oil Changes (BuddyWh)*

The first service is to get the breakin oil out of it witch is why it is at 5K I beleive. Even tho the structure of synthetic oil will hold up 10K miles it still gets contaminated so i change my oil every 5K Kms like 3.5K miles or something. I'd rather spend that extra money to ensure that the oil is good and that I wont have any problems with it down the road.
just my 2cents
Mark


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

Re-tarded wasting synthetic oil on 3.5k changes. You won't have any problems at 5k or 10k, follow the manual.
Good thing now the TDI & Rabbit can share oil changes!












_Modified by GodOSoot at 4:59 PM 2-16-2007_


----------



## don pele (Sep 23, 2006)

Can you change from mineral to synthetic?, i had mineral oil for 2 oil cjanges, but i think synthetic is best.
Marcelo


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

i just received a mailing from my dealer and it said i should come in soon for my first oil change because my mileage should be approx 2500 right now. they were suggesting 4 months for the first oil change. just something to keep in mind.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (travis3265)*

They suggested 6 months for mine








I will go earlier though, and not to VW. I'll go to my own VW specialist who I know and trust, not some 18 year old apprentice who takes more cigerette breaks then he does oil changes. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I had a bad VW Service experience 3 weeks ago, thank god my mechanic is approved for VW oil changes and warranty work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Morose (Feb 3, 2007)

I work for a VW dealer, and we tell our 2.5 owners to change their oil at 5k for the first two oil changes, then go to 10k from then on.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

Just a quick note ppl. Its 5,000 Miles or 8,000 kms. I found this out the hard way and felt mighty sheepish about showing up for my first oil change at just under 5,000kms. They giggled.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_Just a quick note ppl. Its 5,000 Miles or 8,000 kms. I found this out the hard way and felt mighty sheepish about showing up for my first oil change at just under 5,000kms. They giggled.

I'm going at around 5000km...Why? I want the better MPG and power now! Plus new motors dont need that much mileage to "break in"


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (V-Unit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-Unit* »_The first service is to get the breakin oil out of it witch is why it is at 5K I beleive. Even tho the structure of synthetic oil will hold up 10K miles it still gets contaminated so i change my oil every 5K Kms like 3.5K miles or something. I'd rather spend that extra money to ensure that the oil is good and that I wont have any problems with it down the road.

No sweat... but you might be interested to know in UK/EU they will run their engines 20K miles (not Km)... even for the first oil change... using long-life servicing intervals. And this is perfectly OK with their warranty coverage!
Of course, they use a long-life spec oil for this... probably a true synthetic with extra dose of anti-corrosion/detergents/ and whatnot. I think 10K is perfectly safe for us being sure to use a 502 oil at least.
I do wonder though: does a VW 503 or 505 oil meet the long life service requirements?


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (BuddyWh)*

saw 502/502/505 oil in book. what iz it and what iz the difference from mobil 1? Iz mobil 1 ok to use?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_i just received a mailing from my dealer and it said i should come in soon for my first oil change because my mileage should be approx 2500 right now. they were suggesting 4 months for the first oil change. just something to keep in mind.

Sounds like your dealer wants you to come in as often as possible so they make more $. They'd get you to change your oil every day if they could. Don't be misled, reputable dealers will tell you what everyone else and the owners manual says is just fine.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: Oil Changes (BuddyWh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuddyWh* »_ ($90 JUST the oil change) 

holy cow!...they are jackin you around!...oil changes around here are 35-40 bux at the dealer


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (RP-1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RP-1* »_saw 502/502/505 oil in book. what iz it and what iz the difference from mobil 1? Iz mobil 1 ok to use?

Mobil 1 0W-40 is 502/503/505 oil... is says so on the bottle. I also remember reading this on a VW brochure that lists manufacturers (most are obscure European oils).
Point is: not all grades of Mobil 1 are 502/503/505 oil... you have to check the bottle to make sure it is.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_...oil changes around here are 35-40 bux at the dealer

Are you sure? from VW dealer? 6 qt's of Mobil 1 is $30... plus $15 for filter... that's $45 right there!
I'm not saying I'm happy with $90... they probably are a rip-off at the local dealers... but it comes only every 10k-miles after break in. Also, I'll do it myself after the 10k service, or take it to a local shop. But only one I REALLY trust 'cause the filter cover is easily damaged if installed wrong.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Oil Changes (BuddyWh)*

ROFL! My buddy has a CAI and just went for his first oil change today and they replaced his airfilter (the OEM one) and charged him even though it's not even hooked up. Lmao.
That's a new low.
He argued with em that the CAI means he's not even using the OEM airfilter and they said "Oh well, too late now." Wtf is wrong with VW dealers? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Oil Changes (BuddyWh)*

I returned the 10W30. Thx!


----------



## cozmo2312 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Oil Changes (RP-1)*

does anyone do there own oil changes??


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

cozmo, do you mean like actually get under the car and drain the oil, pull the filter, and replace both!!! AHHHHHH, jk. Sure some do, its the hassle i don't go for, $ savings over time isn't really worthwhile to me, if i had a truck, in a heartbeat. 
PS- Local dealer oil change here is 65 bux, and thankfully, they won't just do the whole (30k service) when i bring it in for an "oil change"


----------



## cozmo2312 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (flynavyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flynavyj* »_cozmo, do you mean like actually get under the car and drain the oil, pull the filter, and replace both!!! AHHHHHH, jk.

yeah, that lost art.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (cozmo2312)*

I would change my own oil if it wasn't -30 Celcius outside and it wasn't my first Oil Change where they need to inspect to see if everything is ok with the new car.


----------



## liftaddict (Feb 8, 2007)

IF you want fact on oil I have ASTM http://www.astm.org test data on most oils. THis includes 4 ball wear tests, volatility, and others. I have no opinions leave that up for those that don't read data sheets. [email protected] has all the correct specs too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

4 ball wear test are really outdated, I take them with a grain of salt.


----------

